# Abby's triplets



## GoatJoy (Aug 9, 2010)

I had posted these in the waiting room, but wanted to post them here too... :greengrin: I'm so proud of my girl! She had :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidred: The last goat pictured is the doe. :stars: I love them!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Gorgeous! Love the colors on all three too!  Very pretty!


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

They are adorable!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

OH! How cute are they!!!??? I love the Multi-color on that buckling! Congratulations


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I saw them there. They are so cute! Congrats!!


----------



## kid'n'kaboodle (Mar 5, 2011)

Congrats. Beautiful kids!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute......  :thumb:


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

Adorable  Congrats on the baby's!


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

How cute! Congratulations on your new babies


----------



## pennyspasture (Dec 22, 2011)

Those are some mighty cute kids!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

They are very cute!


----------

